# gender by behaviour?



## CosmicPigeon (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm wondering if there's a way 2 tell pigeons gender by how they act? How tame they can be, whether or not they bite, can a female do male things like try 2 mate with your hand? My pigeon Cody rarely bites but u couldn't even pat my old pigeon without being bitten firmly

I posted a question called Moving House pigeon Cody too


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Female can show male behavior. Generally females are more gentler but they also can bite hard. Unless you have two pigeons, not easy to tell their gender.
Of course an egg would answer that question.

Reti


----------



## CosmicPigeon (Aug 10, 2012)

No eggs or or pigeon partner but he coos around circles at the wild crested pigeons in the area he brings sticks 2 his cage sometimes rests on the nest during the day but he sleeps higher up under shelter


----------

